# Prickle Pig has very dry skin



## carebear123 (Apr 28, 2016)

My little baby I recently got,been biting at his quils. The lady I got him from was giving him baths regularly with human hair products. I noticed his flaky dry skin is getting worse.I even checked him for mites he doesn't have any thank god, but is there a way to help the little guy?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Aveno baby eczema therapy works well, aveno baby shampoo it's the best for them. Also add flax seed oil 3 times a week and few drops of some oil on the back, I use vitamin E oil. Ichiro all the sudden began having flakes, I did those and it has improve a lot. Also a healthy diet, what food is he on?


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Ive mentioned this in another thread regarding problem skin. When i first got my girl she had mites the vet gave me some capsules with what i believe is a multivitamin oil similair to human ones. She has me pop a hole in them and squeeze it over her food daily. Also as an excema sufferer living in dry calgary alberta i have a few completelt natural tricka i use for myself and have been able to use on Stella as well with no problems. First hypoallergenic laundry detergents for towels. Second bath time get your hands on some soothing oatmeal bath its moisturizing and helps with any itching or soreness hedgy may have, Stella is currently quilling which was causing her to itch and flake and dry out. Aveeno has a good one but also check store brands. Atoma at IDAs and Lifebrand is good too. Some people add the oil to bath water as mentioned. Another option is to take a qtip and apply small amounts to just the skin between quills, multiple spots is fine. Alternatively is a spray bottle. I give Stella an against the grain pet and mist it on while the quills fall back down. If its an itching problem like my hog has Sweet Almond Oil is amazing for moisture and itching. It took two baths for Stella's flaking to stop and that was over the course of 3 weeks. Give those a shot but be careful with the after bath oiling if hoggy spends too much time under the heat lamp cranked too high it can start to burn. Just like when you cook chicken so to speak. Also look into bedding alternatives hog could have a allergy. I have Stella on yesterdays news and its just awesome! Sorry for rant hope it qas helpful though!


----------



## carebear123 (Apr 28, 2016)

This is what I feed him.


----------



## carebear123 (Apr 28, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Aveno baby eczema therapy works well, aveno baby shampoo it's the best for them. Also add flax seed oil 3 times a week and few drops of some oil on the back, I use vitamin E oil. Ichiro all the sudden began having flakes, I did those and it has improve a lot. Also a healthy diet, what food is he on?


He eat this food


----------



## carebear123 (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't use a heat lamp my house stays 75 to 82 degrees so I know this skin is not burnt but ever since I had him I been scared to give him a bath because of his skin. I'll will try the oils.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Hedgehog food is garbage. Read the stickies in the nutrition part of the forum to get a better understanding of their nutrition needs and what to look for in a food. 

A change to good food will also help him.


----------



## carebear123 (Apr 28, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Hedgehog food is garbage. Read the stickies in the nutrition part of the forum to get a better understanding of their nutrition needs and what to look for in a food.
> 
> A change to good food will also help him.


You are so right! I read the back of the food label. I'm so embarrassed for feeding him that garbage; I will never again not pay attention to the ingredients. That is disgusting and careless of me. I guess the only reason I fed him that was because a hedgehog was on the cover, also the little lady I got him from was also feeding him the same food ever since she found the mother and two baby on her street in a box. Thank you so much


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I learnt about the food here in the forum, when I went to buy the CHE the guy asked me what pet I was getting and told him a hedgehog and he said they used to sell them there and they still carry the best food for them... Hedgehog food, since I had already read about it I said thank you and no thank you. Without the forum I probably would and bought that too.


----------

